# World's cutest bullet Train?



## TinCan782 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello Kitty Shinkansen unveiled in Japan

"There are two things that will never get old in Japan. Hello Kitty -- Sanrio's adorable mouthless character -- and bullet trains."

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/hello-kitty-shinkansen-train-japan/index.html


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd like to see them try to dress up an Acela set in a Teletubbies theme...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 12, 2018)

I still really like the unique exterior look of the (now derated) 500 series but I share no love for Hello Kitty and that Teletubby rubbish can burn in hell.


----------



## Maglev (Jun 12, 2018)

I think these just need some whiskers to be a good Hello Kitty cab:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 12, 2018)

I feel so bad for that Talgo cab that I genuinely pity it.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 18, 2018)

Maglev said:


> I think these just need some whiskers to be a good Hello Kitty cab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cab cars are IMO hideous and adorable. Both in a good way.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 18, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> Hello Kitty Shinkansen unveiled in Japan
> 
> "There are two things that will never get old in Japan. Hello Kitty -- Sanrio's adorable mouthless character -- and bullet trains."
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/hello-kitty-shinkansen-train-japan/index.html


Those pictures make my teeth ache.

Where's my cyberpunk bullet train?


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 19, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> Where's my cyberpunk bullet train?


Not quite a bullet train, but have you seen the movie "Snowpiercer"? That train is the opposite of cute.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 19, 2018)

trainman74 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Where's my cyberpunk bullet train?
> ...


Not yet. It’s on my list.


----------

